# Automatisch nach unten scrollen



## proloser (22. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mir ein kleiner Chat Programmiert aber bei jedem refresh springt mir der Scroll vom IFrame wieder nach oben.

Wisst ihr eine gute lösung ?

Wenn ja dann helft mir bitte


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. August 2004)

Du könntest evtl. mit dem Eventhandler : _onrelaod_ und der "Funftion" scrollTo dieses scrollen automatisch korigieren lassen.

Allerdings glaube ich das das recht nervös wirken wird, weil das Fenster ständig "springt".


----------



## proloser (22. August 2004)

Derzeit mach is einfach mit ...


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="2; URL=chat.php">
```
und es "springt" eigentlich nur der scrollbalken sonst laufts eigentlich gaz gut.
Mit scrollTo() bin ich eigentlich auch net weiter gekommen.


Es gibt ja einige PHP Chats die mit irrgend welchen Javascripts  das refreshen ganz gut gelöst haben, es wär super wennmir jemand sagen könnte wie die das machen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. August 2004)

Probier mal
	
	
	



```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="2; URL=chat.php#ende">
```
 ....ans Ende der chat.php packe einen Anker:
	
	
	



```
<a name="ende">&amp;nbsp;</a>
```


Zu Javascript:
ich hab mal nen Chat gemacht....da habe ich in einem verstecktem Frame eine Seite neu geladen, welche lediglich die neuen Antworten geholt hat, und dann in das sichtbare Fenster geschrieben hat...das spart Traffic, weil so nur wirklich neues übermittelt werden muss.....ans Ende bin ich dann per scrollBy(0,1000) gekommen.


----------



## proloser (22. August 2004)

Und wie geht das genau mit einem verstecktem Frame ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. August 2004)

z.B. mit nem iFrame, dessen width und height du auf 0 setzt.

In diesem iFrame erzeugt PHP dann anhand der ermittelten Daten den Javascript-Code, welcher benötigt wird, um die Antworten in das sichtbare Fenster zu schreiben.
Das versteckte Frame selbst wird dann per <meta refresh> aktualisiert, wobei es als Parameter jeweils die ID der zuletzt eingelesenen Antwort erhält....so kannst du dann beim nächsten Aufruf immer ermitteln, was wirklich neu ist.


----------



## proloser (22. August 2004)

Ich hab jetzt mal sowas gesucht aber weil ich mich mit Java nicht grerade gut auskenne weiss ich überhaupt nicht wie ich das machen kann. 

Kennst du dazu vielleicht ein Beispiel / Code ?

mfg


----------

